# Webcam Heiligenhafen



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2004)

Sicher interessant für die "Heiligenhafenangler", der aktuelle Blick über den Hafen zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit:
Zur Webcam


----------



## Karstein (19. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Heute scheint da kein Fangwetter zu sein, wie ich auf dem Bild erkenne - die Dorsche springen nicht auf den Kai.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Wetter sieht momentan da wirklich so bescheiden wie bei uns aus)


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Und nachts ist da ziemlich dunkel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Kuuter sind schon alle wech.


----------



## oh-nemo (21. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Bestes Wetter im Moment :q
Klasse Seite Thomas #6


----------



## Skipper47 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Super, werd gleich mal schau´n wenn die Kutter reinkommen, nur die glücklichen Gesichter wird man wohl nicht sehen. (Entfernung zu groß)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, vielleicht sieht man was beim Grossdorschwiegen??


----------



## Skipper47 (21. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ist einfach nur Spitze wenn man da reinschaut, nur kann man leider die Cam nicht drehen oder zoomen. Das wär´s, aber auch so schön mal schnell in den Hafen zu schauen. Werde morgen mal sehn, ob die Tagesfischer was gefangen haben, wenn sie nicht zu lange im Nordpol waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Haben die heute Ruhetag??
Da liegen noch ne Ladung Kutter am Kai, oder fahren die erst ab 8 Uhr 30 raus???


----------



## oh-nemo (27. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Wenn man genau hinsieht kann man die Enten im Hafenbecken spaddeln sehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Jo, ich verpass nur immer irgendwie sowohl die Ausfahrt der Kutter morgends, vor allem die Einfahrt abends.
Würde mich doch mal interessieren, ob man am "Gang" sehen kann, wie die Jungs gefangen haben)


----------



## oh-nemo (27. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, ich verpass nur immer irgendwie sowohl die Ausfahrt der Kutter morgends, vor allem die Einfahrt abends.
> Würde mich doch mal interessieren, ob man am "Gang" sehen kann, wie die Jungs gefangen haben)


Wann fahren die denn raus?
Wohl gegen 07.00 Uhr.
Also sind wir morgen mal um 06.45 virtuell in Heiligenhafen verabredet.
Um den Hafengeruch in die Nase zu bekommen riech ich mal am Fischstäbchen :q


----------



## kiepenangler (27. November 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Moin
die Kutter fahren von 7.30-15.30 raus.


Gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Noch sind die Kudder im Hafen aber bewegung ist da schon #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Bewegung sehe ich auch, aber abzulegen scheinen die noch nicht.


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Nun sind sie gleich alle wech


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Jetzt gehn sie los bzw. sind schon wech)


----------



## haukep (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ich kann mir ein Grinsen an dieser Stelle einfach mal nicht verkneifen


----------



## Enny (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Coole Webcam, DANKE  @Thomas9904 #6


----------



## oh-nemo (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Heute keine Kuddertour?
8.00 Uhr und alle im Hafen :m


----------



## duck_68 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Steife Brise :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

sind nich alle drin  
die dürfen jetz im winter erst gegen 8 rausfahren weil es noch zu dunkel ist ! erst wenn man die mole sehn kann !


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Hallo

Kann mal einer den Schnee wegwischen vor der Cam:q


----------



## Norgefahrer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Hab es gerade versucht  |uhoh:  nichts zu machen  :c


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ganz schön heftig da oben,habe gerade Nachrichten gesehen.


bleib doch mal neben der Cam stehen und wisch halt immer mal#h   :m


----------



## Norgefahrer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ja ich fahr gleich mal raus und sorge für eine klare Sicht  :m  kann sich nur um Stunden handeln,also immer schön dran bleiben  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## angelcarsten (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ok werde  ich machen aber beeil dich es wird langsam dunkel:q   :q


----------



## Norgefahrer (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

So bin gerade vom Reinigen der Webcam zurück gekommen  #6  ich seh schon,hat sich gelohnt  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 
So angelcarsten,nun guck auch schön oder sollte meine Arbeit für umsinst gewesen sein   ;+  |kopfkrat


----------



## angelcarsten (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Vielen Dank 

                   aber  es waren keine kutter draussen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 




so wenn es wieder  verschwommen ist,fährst du wieder hoch ok


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen eingefroren?*

Hallo,
die Webcam im Hafen ist bei mir gestern um 16.07 Kamerazeit eingefroren. Die Strandcam liefert weiterhin ordentliche Bilder. Ist das Problem bei mir zu suchen oder ist die Cam schuld?#c
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Seehaeschen (22. März 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Steht immer noch auf Montag 
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## Fabu (22. März 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

mittlerweile nicht mehr  #6


----------



## begga (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

morgen früh sind wir da.
mein eindruck: fängig |supergri 

petri!


----------



## Nick1887 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*



			
				begga schrieb:
			
		

> morgen früh sind wir da.
> mein eindruck: fängig |supergri
> 
> petri!


 

Habe auch am Freitag und Samstag von fängiger See gehört#6


----------



## oh-nemo (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Bestes Wetter heute Morgen hier in Ost-holstein :m
Ist da ein Spinnennetz vor der Webcam ? Sieht so aus


----------



## Pickerfan (16. September 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Na klasse noch 2 Wochen warten um das endlich wieder live zu sehen


----------



## djoerni (16. September 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

nö nö!!! noch zweimal schlafen und dann wird die karoline geentert!!!:q


----------



## Pickerfan (26. September 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Moin
Da ist ja heute ziemlich wenig los. Dazu noch recht trostloses Wetter


----------



## Pickerfan (30. September 2005)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Moin
Was ist denn da los? Ist da irgendwie ein Fest oder sowas und wenn ist das morgen auch noch?
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2007)

*AW: Webcam Heiligenhafen*

Ich dacht, ich hol das mal aus der Versenkung hoch, damit man sich auch schon mal an einem Montag aufs WE freuen kann:m


----------

